

Forget carbon offsets/taxes – buy up all the coal - larsiusprime
http://mwfrost.com/coal_retirement_plan/

======
jeremysmyth
_" Its only major counterfactual assumption is that the political will to
avert carbon emissions can be converted into cash, but I’m going to assume
that particular can opener for the sake of argument... If the damage from
climate change is as severe as the establishment consensus argues, future
Americans will not begrudge us this investment."_

This smells like A Modest Proposal.

